# HCC Trump Lists



## MARCIE CPC CPB CPMA CRC

Does anyone know where to find the Hierarchy Condition Category Trump List online for Risk Adjustment/ Managed Care coding? I have the latest model, but cannot find the trump list. Thanks in advance!

Marcie Sumner, CPC, CPMA, CRC


----------



## Monica Michele

*Info Requested*

Hi Marcie -

You can find the information you need here: https://www.cms.gov/medicare/health-plans/medicareadvtgspecratestats/downloads/announcement2017.pdf 

Most of these documents are released each year and can be found here: https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Health...=2&DLEntries=10&DLPage=1&DLSortDir=descending 

You will have to locate the payment year to ensure you are using the correct table.

I hope this helps,


----------

